# Karnivool Appreciation Thread



## YYZ2112 (Feb 17, 2007)

Pretty cool band. Kind of a mix of Ra and Tool among others. 

http://myspace.com/karnivool


----------



## DangerousTacos (Feb 17, 2007)

I like it. Vocals kinda remind me of Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2007)

I just saw these guys open for Ankla, Skindred, and Nonpoint; and they kicked fucking ass. There's a lotta dimension to their work and I think that it's work taking a look at. 

The real money comes at 2:52/3:02



Also, I got to see that Ankla LACS RG7 and zomg, I almost shit myself. The pictures I've seen of it *on here mostly* didn't do it any justice. That thing was beautiful.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 30, 2007)

This band is fairly popular here in Australia. I thought the re-recorded "Roquefort" single with the brass section was kinda cool, but generally speaking I'm not a fan. Here are a couple of more popular Aussie bands in that vein that you'd probably enjoy:


*Cog* - "My Enemy" from the album _The New Normal_


*The Butterfly Effect* - "A New Descent" from the album _Imago_

Enjoy


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 1, 2007)

Karnivool were not widely known in Australia until Reigan Derry performed their song Themata (the same song posted above) on Australian Idol. The judges ripped her to pieces for picking such an obscure song and she was voted out as a result. 


The upside to it was that Karnivool got their song out to about 1 million people that may have never heard of them otherwise.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, how can you penalize somebody for not wanting to sing a super-hit?

Did she do a good job singing it?

About Karnivool, our drummer got into them a little bit, cool stuff from what I've heard.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 1, 2007)

You can listen to it in my post, while it wasn't terrible I still cringe at the last note. It was better than the contestants that made it through.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 1, 2007)

At work vids dont' work here


----------



## Apophis (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice, thanks for info


----------



## dooredge (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone familiar w/ these guys? I stumbled onto them about a year ago and really dig them. Listening to a few tunes it sounds as though the guitarist could be using a seven? Anyone ever caught this band live?

Questions questions questions...... 


Karnivool on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## AySay (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey man, ,Karnivool kick ass! I have Themata, and i used to listen to it ALL the time, but not so much now...Yeah, they tune the bottom 3 strings of their sixes to 7 tuning anyway, so they need sevens. Anyway their music always pleases me with the ever so slight tinges of meshuggah, while still being um...conventional...


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard Karnivool sometime last year, and they are pretty sweet. Not my usual cup of tea, but I do really dig them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember the first song I heard was Fade back in 2003. It blew me away so much that I've been following them since the Persona album. That and Themata rules of course.  Saw them open for Cog at the Northcote Social Club... what a perfect gig that was. 

And now the release to their followup to Themata is imminent. 


On a side note, singer Ian Kenny's also got Birds of Tokyo. More pop rock style but it's still his signature soaring vocals. 

Check them out at: BIRDS OF TOKYO on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Yes I'm loving the Australian music scene very much.


----------



## dooredge (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, Themata is such a friggin' good album. It's NOM NOM good!


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 30, 2009)

These guys are really unique and original players/songwriters. Bass tone is just monsterous and the drums and guitars are perfect. This is my idea of killer production


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been waiting forever for a followup from these guys.... First album was pure brilliance.


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 1, 2009)

DaRKoN_ said:


> I've been waiting forever for a followup from these guys.... First album was pure brilliance.



yeah the first album was brilliant, the new one i believe is now up on their myspace page. Ive been a fan of these guys since i got their ep persona they are good musicians and players


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2009)

The countdown is almost over. 

This is the album I've been waiting for all year.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 1, 2009)

long time mates with kenny and drew


----------



## Coryd (Jun 2, 2009)

These guys are brilliant! i really enjoyed their first album. I'm looking forward to this one!!


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 2, 2009)

What the hell, never heard of this band. Thanks 333 they are really good


----------



## AgileLefty (Jun 2, 2009)

so far, this is my favorite one from the new album. i actually like the live version better


----------



## damigu (Jun 3, 2009)

i don't have anything by them yet, but i've been interested to get something of theirs for a while.
they're on the "to get" list.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got the album today....


.... and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fuck yes I cant wait!! I can already smell the progression


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, should have said this in my previous post...

Forrester Savell returned as the producer of Sound Awake. One of Australia's finest, has produced Themata, and other band's albums such as Full Scale, Mammal, Dead Letter Circus, Butterfly Effect among many others. 

More info on Forrester Savell

I'm not gonna say anymore on how awesome this album is other than "get it now dammit!  ".


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I just got the album today....
> 
> 
> .... and it was well worth the wait.



agreed man its so good.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy shiiiiit!!! Just got the album today and I am COMPLETELY blown away. This is a stunningly complex and beautiful piece of progressive rock. Utterly amazing. I'm so stoked on this record. What an incredible achievement.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2009)

Love me some Karnivool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry for the bump.... but my friend and I noticed something unusual about the album production of Sound Awake.

Anyone else noticed that the track 'Illumine' sounds lower than the rest of the album?

My friend noticed this first, and since he has connections with Forrester, we made a few calls and were told that 'Illumine' was not actually mixed or mastered in Sing Sing studios but in New York. Apparently some producer (name not disclosed) thought that Karnivool was just another random Aussie band trying to 'make it' and didn't take it seriously. The result is a rather odd volume drop and then lifts back up in Deadman, an apparently overlooked mixing defect. 

It's weird, but the song still rocks hard.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2009)

Great music


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 12, 2009)

Aha, so more people have heard of these guys! The bassist in my covers band told me about them. I searched for them and this was the first thing that came up:



Thats the first intro Ive heard in a long time that instantly made me want to hear the rest of the song!! Love it. Apparently they tune BF#BGBE, strange but it seems to work!!


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

are you being serious about production?
I mean those guitars sound like annoying pods!
Too digital.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 12, 2009)

^^The new album's not too bad, production-wise, but that first one... sheesh. 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sorry for the bump.... but my friend and I noticed something unusual about the album production of Sound Awake.
> 
> Anyone else noticed that the track 'Illumine' sounds lower than the rest of the album?
> 
> ...



Jesus christ, I'd hope the band got compensated for that, what a colossal fuck-up.

Not entirely related, but speaking of Aussie bands that tried to make it, remember Superheist? They broke up when Sharon Osbourne used their CD to scrape dog shit off the footpath in an episode of The Osbournes Sucks to be them.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 12, 2009)

^...

Karnivool are great, there's no denying that. Although the production values are apprently decent with this new Karnivool album (and clearly their first album also), the band COG have a similar thing going on. The production on Cog's 'The New Normal' and their latest effort 'Sharing Space' is just excellent. I really dig both bands but I find Cog's style is just amazing, let alone for a 3 piece.


----------



## damigu (Aug 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> are you being serious about production?
> I mean those guitars sound like annoying pods!
> Too digital.



a lot of the modern high gain amps (like bogner, diezel, mako, etc) sounded like that before the PODs did.

it has nothing to do with "digital." it's just the chalky midrange character that has become part of the "modern sound."

personally, i like it a lot when done right--the way that karnivool does it, for example.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

damigu said:


> a lot of the modern high gain amps (like bogner, diezel, mako, etc) sounded like that before the PODs did.
> 
> it has nothing to do with "digital." it's just the chalky midrange character that has become part of the "modern sound."
> 
> personally, i like it a lot when done right--the way that karnivool does it, for example.


 
I completely disagree.Tube amps sound really different than pods.
Midrange sound is more like mesa boogie tone wich has nothing to do with a pod or any digital modeller.You can like it cause it's your taste still it sounds far away from a tube amp even if it's a tube amp.It's digital,sterille and annoying.Sounds more like a noise than a beautiful tube overdrive.


----------



## dexmix (Aug 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I completely disagree.Tube amps sound really different than pods.
> Midrange sound is more like mesa boogie tone wich has nothing to do with a pod or any digital modeller.You can like it cause it's your taste still it sounds far away from a tube amp even if it's a tube amp.It's digital,sterille and annoying.Sounds more like a noise than a beautiful tube overdrive.



but tell us how you really feel? Personally I'm kind of sick of tube tone snobbery. I'm just one of the few that prefers the cold sterile clinical clean crisp over-saturated soullessness of solid state clipping.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

dexmix said:


> but tell us how you really feel? Personally I'm kind of sick of tube tone snobbery. I'm just one of the few that prefers the cold sterile clinical clean crisp over-saturated soullessness of solid state clipping.


 
How I feel?
Well I love mesa's tone.I already recorded almost all major labels amps and TO ME mesa is the best tone ever.It's angry and full of positive harmonics.Digital modellers delivers not only positive harmonics as negative harmonics too,that's why when you play a distorted chord with digital modellers it sound like a mass.
Tube tone snobbery ???
LOL
I don't know what it is but after having my first mesa I realized how good and rich a tube tone is.I still use a pod but it has nothing to do with a tube amp no matter how line6 and other labels claim they do.
But you know tastes are personal.Some people can't hear that huge difference the same way some like simple plan lol


----------



## damigu (Aug 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I completely disagree.Tube amps sound really different than pods.
> Midrange sound is more like mesa boogie tone wich has nothing to do with a pod or any digital modeller.You can like it cause it's your taste still it sounds far away from a tube amp even if it's a tube amp.It's digital,sterille and annoying.Sounds more like a noise than a beautiful tube overdrive.



it's not a matter of opinion to agree or disagree with. i was stating a fact: "modern high gain amps have a chalky midrange character very similar to PODs."

i have heard countless recordings where people say "i hate that POD sound, it's so fake!" and it turns out to be a modern high gain tube amp.
just a few months ago i was listening to the absence's "riders of the place" a few months ago and that's exactly what my friend said. since their guitarist is a forum member, i PMed him and he told me what tube amps they used (don't remember offhand now, but it was before he signed with mako amps).
people are often quite wrong about what they think is digital/POD versus a real amp.

last i heard, karnivool uses a 5150 and XXX live (and presumably in the studio as well since most bands use the same gear live as in the studio). both of which are high gain tube amps.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

damigu said:


> it's not a matter of opinion to agree or disagree with. i was stating a fact: "*modern high gain amps have a chalky midrange character very similar to PODs."*
> 
> i have heard countless recordings where people say "i hate that POD sound, it's so fake!" and it turns out to be a modern high gain tube amp.
> just a few months ago i was listening to the absence's "riders of the place" a few months ago and that's exactly what my friend said. since their guitarist is a forum member, i PMed him and he told me what tube amps they used (don't remember offhand now, but it was before he signed with mako amps).
> ...


 
You misunderstood my point.
I said EVEN if they used a tube amp still they made a tone that sounds annoying like a pod.It's their faulty cause probably they like that tone. 
Pod came to imitate a tube amp so modern high gain amps have a mid rangy tone BUT it's not similar to pods(like you said above),pods are the ones trying to sound similar as tube amps,yoú were saying the oposite.
Got it? 
Pods try to sound as tube amps but they can't cause you can't make 2 different things sound the same.Pod sounds like a pod and tube amps sound like tube amps.
Some prefe tubes and some prefer digital.
I prefer tubes.


----------



## dexmix (Aug 12, 2009)

I think you missed my sarcasm when i asked what you really think.

the point i was trying to make is - no one cares... we've heard a million times about how much people love tube tone, and how its as good as Jesus' second coming. This is why i referred to some people as tube tone snobs... because year after year we hear the same crap spewed about how much "better" tubes are... when really its just a matter of opinion.

damigu was further reinforcing that point to say that high gain amps can sound solid state or "digital" as you call it, and arguably pods can sound tubey. its all up to a persons tone preference.

I personally love both types of sounds... and its funny because like you said most people can't even tell whats tube, whats digital. You only voiced that you think the tone is annoying and decidedly consider all "annyoing" tone as "Pod" or "Digital". I'm pretty sure Dimebag didn't use a pod.

The whole argument has become pointless and pretty much irrelevant for years now... but thanks for voicing your opinion.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

I see so....I think we were saying the same thing lol
It's a matter of opinion that's why I said I prefer tubes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 12, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ^^The new album's not too bad, production-wise, but that first one... sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Superheist? I knew some of the guys in that band. This is full on blast from the past here. Damn, talk about breakup due to plain dumb luck. 

The keyboard player plays in a band called Jericho. Normally I'm a full on supporter of Aussie Melodic hard rock acts, but this band is an exception. I felt rather violated especially when I was in a band writing this kind of music 7 years ago. Too many people still haven't gotten over Aenima. That and they're arrogant bastards to boot. 

Next thing you know... anybody remember Another Race? The bass player ended up as a backstage crew for the Micalef Program, and as a bouncer for a Chuppa Chupp comercial. 


Back on topic: For those who love this band, check out Dead Letter Circus, they've supported Karnivool and the Butterfly Effect and I just did a thread on them:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/93016-dead-letter-circus.html


----------



## drmosh (Aug 20, 2009)

just got both their CDs in the mail, loving it. thanks!!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 20, 2009)

The new cd is really good, I would have to admit I like their first one better though.


----------



## errnestoo (Aug 20, 2009)

AgileLefty said:


> so far, this is my favorite one from the new album. i actually like the live version better





Mine too!


----------



## Imdeathcore (Aug 23, 2009)

Genious!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

Fucking love this album.

My Geet Teacher once told me that the reason they play in Drop B with GBE is because Goddard or Hosking forgot to tune the top 3 strings. If you've ever tried to play Fade you'd know that you don't use the top 3 strings at all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

Karnivool 2/12/09 The Palace Theatre Melbourne 10:45-12:30


All I can say is that words cannot describe how awesome the show was:

Set List (trying to remember so this may need verification)

Set Fire to the Hive
Roquerfort
Cote
Illumine
Simple Boy
Goliath
Deadman
All I Know
New Day
The Medicine Wears Off
The Caudal Lure
Themata 

Encore
The Only Way (Gotye cover feat Wally De Backer on vocals)
Change 

Everything sans Umbra was played off Sound Awake, with 3 selections from Themata. 

Things I noticed gearwise:

PRS city. Both Drew and Hoss used PRS almost exclusively with the exception of Deadman where Hoss used a Les Paul Custom. 
Hoss now uses 2 Marshall heads (dunno the model sorry), Drew still uses the tried and true 5150 heads(1 clean 1 dirty) over Marshall cabs. 
Electric Xylophone was used by Hoss on Simple Boy and The Caudal Lure
Electric Mandolin? Hell yes, Drew rips it out on the second verse of All I Know. 
An electronic Drum machine was used on bits and pieces of Simple boy and Change. 
Capos used all over the shop. Who says Capos can't be heavy?  Used in various songs, on Goliath, Drew took the capo off mid song. 
EDIT: an EBow was also used by Drew for the solo for The Caudal Lure
Drew used what sounds like a Ring Modulator (or self oscilating delay) in Change (?)
2 Minimoogs mounted on both far sides of the stage. Hoss used one on various songs, Drew used the other on the outro to Change. 
An acoustic guitar was used in the outro of Change, played by Ian Kenny. 

The gear abundance didn't slow down the performance, in fact enhanced it. While the click track was still evident, this is a full blown live performance; something I miss when seeing bands using backing tracks. Don't get me wrong, I still love seeing bands with backing tracks (namely Cog), but there's something really special about a live band playing their instruments. This was extremely noticable in Themata where the string section was eskewed in favour of a lead guitar. The intro to Change (taken from the Themata version) also surprised me when the ominous chords were performed by Jon on his 6 string bass, rather than keyboards. 

The performances themselves were nothing short of flawless. Judd on Drums is an absolute animal, nailing every part CD perfect. Jon's performance and bass tone is monstrous. Both Drew and Hoss play their intricate parts with extreme precision. Hoss' parts surprised me the most. Some tapping riffs on New Day and what I thought was a Minimoog on All I Know was actually all guitar. His moog stuff on The Caudal Lure (doubling bass) sounded Phat as too. As for Ian, he's as intense as always with his flawless vocals and bizarre Jim Carey like stage presence. 

Admittedly I haven't seen Karnivool live since 2004 opening for Cog during the Themata/New Normal tour, but this show was a reminder of how not only amazing they were then, but are also capable of topping it like they did last night. Incredible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info man! 

Sounds like an awesome gig!

I would love to see Goliath performed live.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah Goliath began with this Hoss' guitar with weird panning effect. Then chaos broke loose as their live tone just crushed everything.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really love that Themata song 

I remember ages ago some chick on Australian Idol sung that song, it was funny watching the "professional" musicians struggling to play it


----------



## TimSE (Dec 2, 2009)

man iv recently found this band and cant get enough of Sound Awake! i cant wait to see em live


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I really love that Themata song
> 
> I remember ages ago some chick on Australian Idol sung that song, it was funny watching the "professional" musicians struggling to play it


 
I remember that, that was pretty funny. Though she copped it because the judges thought the song choice was too obscure, and she got the boot. Good exposure for the band though. 

And considering how far they've come, I remember speaking to Drew back at 2004 saying how awesome they were. His response "Dude, we've just been blown away by Cog tonight!". Nowadays, it's pretty much safe to say that Karnivool as a live act are among the best out there topping Cog's 08 performance.


----------



## Gitte (Dec 3, 2009)

they have to come to germany, it's my girlfriend's favourite band!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 3, 2009)

TimSE said:


> man iv recently found this band and cant get enough of Sound Awake! i cant wait to see em live



They toured the UK in October, I missed it


----------



## Indee RS (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw them in london when they came to support skindred. Probably one of the best gigs I have ever been to! Even better that I didn't know that they were supporting so I was doubly excited! Hoss was using a Framus Cobra when he was here and the tone they both had was amazing. Shows how versatile the guitars and amps they use are!

They started off with simple boy then into goliath as it is on the record. Wasn't expecting that but it was EPIC!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_rP_cJDq3c

For all your enjoyment!

Indee


----------



## Coryd (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review!!!

I only hope i can see them in the states sometime.....


----------



## kmanick (Dec 3, 2009)

Never heard of these guys before
I'm listeining to goliath right now on Youtube and I think I may need to buy this CD


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Dec 3, 2009)

Got into them about 6 months back, been dying to see them live...  

Glad you enjoyed the gig man, sounds like a killer set!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 3, 2009)

Photos from Fasterlouder.com:

Karnivool at The Palace Theatre, December 2nd, 2009 in Photos on FasterLouder.com.au


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 3, 2009)

Saw the second melbourne show last night, played pretty much the same set just mixed around somewhat. Awesome show, I had no one to go with so I went on my own, the first time i've done that, (i'm a loser i know) My highlight was change, fucking ridiculously epic. They said that they are heading to the states soon so you guys should keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Gitte (Feb 25, 2010)

... guess who's going to hamburg to see'em  
I can't wait!!! 
Did someone see karnivool before? What can I expect??


----------



## AySay (Feb 25, 2010)

Lucky! I LOVE Karnivool! Judging by their live videos your in for a great show!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be checking them out when they get over to the states, enjoy that one dude, and feel free to post some pics and give a review.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 25, 2010)

seen the vool many many times,i grew up with drew and ian


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw them opening for Drowning Pool one time, and I was floored. Outstandingly creative band and great performers to boot.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm gonna be seeing them on the 9th of march too, I suspect it will be awesome


----------



## Gitte (Mar 10, 2010)

Well you know, what can i say... This concert was something different. Those guys on stage made this year 2010 the best year for me since 2007 when i met my wife!!
They topped all my wishes, expectations, dreams and so on!!

People were crying when they heard "all i know" or "themata"!!

They said that they hopefully will be back in germany in august!! 
If you have a chance to see'em, 
GO SEE THEM!!!


----------



## HeartCollector (Mar 10, 2010)

unique vocal style, man.


----------



## rlott1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just discovered these guys a couple of weeks ago and they are my new favorite. I was watching the "Set Fire to The Hive" video and I immediately thought is it just me or does the singer look just like Shaggy on the Scooby Doo movies?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2010)

These guys sound like Pearl Jam but good. 

ill have to buy an album or something.


----------



## LadyKiller (Jun 15, 2010)

HeartCollector said:


> unique vocal style, man.


can't understand. In my Opinion he sounds like Maynard from TOOL.
They sound like TOOL too.


----------



## yetti (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to check out more of this band.


----------



## Gitte (Jun 15, 2010)

LadyKiller said:


> can't understand. In my Opinion he sounds like Maynard from TOOL.
> They sound like TOOL too.




???? are you listening to the same karnivool ????


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 15, 2010)

I saw them in March, and by God were they excellent. Really inspired songwriting, and not afraid of putting all their energy into a great live show.


----------



## lava (Jul 24, 2010)

Just a public service announcement. I didn't know until just a minute ago when I checked their myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/karnivool


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweet! I love Karnivool.

EDIT: And they are coming to Houston too! No "Austin only" dates; fuck you Austin, we are the larger city!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 24, 2010)

I was pretty amazed when I found out they were coming to St Pete, FL. Makes me happy since I'll be missing Summer Slaughter.


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Jul 24, 2010)

Amazing Band. Sound Awake was too good


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going 

Anyone else in the LA/OC area going to the west hollywood show aswell?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jul 25, 2010)

Just listened to this band for the first time... Awesome music. They remind me of Porcupine Tree, Tool, Muse, Katatonia, Cynic, Circa Survive, etc. just fucking good prog rock.

I might have to go check them out Aug 20th in St. Pete...


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 25, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Just listened to this band for the first time... Awesome music. They remind me of Porcupine Tree, Tool, Muse, Katatonia, Cynic, Circa Survive, etc. just fucking good prog rock.
> 
> I might have to go check them out Aug 20th in St. Pete...



Damn right you will!


----------



## joelozzy (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing band. One of the best to come out of my country in my opinion.

Listen to Deadman, on Sound Awake. It will blow your mind.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm convinced that Ian Kenny doesn't sleep. He just released a new album with Birds of Tokyo (and IIRC touring Australia with that too), now this. 

I wan't whatever keeps him awake.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm gonna have to drive a few hours to see them in MD but it'll be worth it.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 25, 2010)

DAMNIT. No one ever comes to PITTSBURGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## lava (Aug 12, 2010)

...was amazing! Bass and drums totally in the pocket w/strange polyrhythms, great atmospheric guitars, and what an incredible singer. And this was their second show of the day, having opened for Porcupine Tree in San Francisco only about an hour earlier! Great band, check 'em out if you can.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 12, 2010)

Saw them live a few weeks ago, and I totally agree, amazing!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I will be seeing them in Virginia in a couple of weeks!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the greatest shows of my life. I filmed each song in 720p, gonna put it online tomorrow. If you haven't gotten into this band yet and they're coming by do yourself a favor and go see them now.


----------



## Variant (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes!!! Please do. I missed their show due to ever-tightening financial constraints. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2010)

I shall watch.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome to see the boys getting recognition overseas 

Really talented band


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 25, 2010)

Fucking love these guys, good to see a band from Australia making it big time


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Awesome to see the boys getting recognition overseas


 
 It's awesome seeing them go the hard yards all these years and finally getting the recognition they deserve. Plus having Jake praise them is awesome as well.


----------



## prh (Aug 25, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> Fucking love these guys, good to see a band from Australia making it big time





when i first heard them, i loved Simple Boy but tbh the rest didnt really do anything for me, then when everyone (aka bulb and friends) started going crazy about them, i put the CD on again to see what the apparent fuss was about, and i am really starting to dig it. definitely a grower.

but yeah the greatest thing is just to see an Australian band go somewhere, playing intelligent music at that!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 25, 2010)

prh said:


> when i first heard them, i loved Simple Boy but tbh the rest didnt really do anything for me, then when everyone (aka bulb and friends) started going crazy about them, i put the CD on again to see what the apparent fuss was about, and i am really starting to dig it. definitely a grower.
> 
> but yeah the greatest thing is just to see an Australian band go somewhere, playing intelligent music at that!



Yeah SA did that to me too. wasn't too keen on the first listen, but now I fucking love it. Themata is still my favorite though, that album is god like!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 25, 2010)

This show is easily top 5 of this year for me (at least the Florida date was)

was it really empty, Jake? There were probably less than 100 people at the show I went to.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm excited to see this. I haven't seen much good quality Karnivool coverage.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 25, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> This show is easily top 5 of this year for me (at least the Florida date was)
> 
> was it really empty, Jake? There were probably less than 100 people at the show I went to.



Well it wasn't packed... very disturbing, and half the crowd was moshing, so I felt like they weren't even realizing the greatness transpiring on stage, but it's cool how their fans range between kids who like heavy music to the musician nerds such as myself. Karnivools use of dynamics and effects is mind bogglingly complex, I can't rave about it enough, I feel very fortunate to be able to see them at a relatively close location to my house. I'm going to the show at The Chance in Poughkeepsie tomorrow, so I'll try to film again, but they're assholes about filiming at that place.

I'll also add that after seeing them with some of the other dudes in Periphery - we all agree it is our goal to someday be as tight and clear sounding as Karnivool.

Oh yeah I forgot to mention Tides of Man, never heard these guys before last night, really really sick band check them out. Our homies in This Time It's War also played and destroyed, really sick show overall.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Karnivool, saw them the day after my birthday earlier this year. It wasn't particularly packed at that show either; I thought it was a UK thing, but apparently not. Their live show is immensely satisfying.
Still waiting on Periphery to cme over here.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are the first few, the rest are still uploading. Sorry for the shakey hands, sometimes I was bobbing my head or my arms were getting tired haha. watch in 720p:


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 25, 2010)

Epic. Any idea on the reasoning for the guitar change at the beginning of Goliath?


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Epic. Any idea on the reasoning for the guitar change at the beginning of Goliath?



His guitar was fucked up I think.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 25, 2010)

More:


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 25, 2010)

Last thing i have to say is +1 for the vocalist using effects Live. 

Set Fire to the hive kicked ass as well.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 25, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Well it wasn't packed... very disturbing, and half the crowd was moshing, so I felt like they weren't even realizing the greatness transpiring on stage, but it's cool how their fans range between kids who like heavy music to the musician nerds such as myself. Karnivools use of dynamics and effects is mind bogglingly complex, I can't rave about it enough, I feel very fortunate to be able to see them at a relatively close location to my house. I'm going to the show at The Chance in Poughkeepsie tomorrow, so I'll try to film again, but they're assholes about filiming at that place.
> 
> I'll also add that after seeing them with some of the other dudes in Periphery - we all agree it is our goal to someday be as tight and clear sounding as Karnivool.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot to mention Tides of Man, never heard these guys before last night, really really sick band check them out. Our homies in This Time It's War also played and destroyed, really sick show overall.



I agree, Tides of Man were very impressive. Even more impressive is that their show here in St Pete was a home show for them. No idea we had a band as good as they are from around where I live.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 25, 2010)

i saw them in hamburg and they blew my mind!!! best show ever!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2010)

They played Mauseum? Awesome. That song just sounds monstrous live. 

Regarding Goliath, was it Drew or Hoss that changed guitars? I know Drew has a capo on 2nd fret for the start of that song (and takes it off mid way). I haven't seen Jake's vid to judge yet...


----------



## lava (Aug 26, 2010)

The Karnivool show here in Santa Clara was unreal. The whole band was amazing, but I thought Ian was the most impressive. He is just such an incredible singer. That's saying a lot coming from an instrument-centric listener like me. And yeah, Tides of Man totally ripped it up. Really loved their glitchy guitar riffs.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was supposed to be at this show, but then i sat in stand still traffic on 95 for an hour and a half and turned around because by the time I would have gotten there I would have missed half the set. 

Good thing they are playing The Chance tomorrow night!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 26, 2010)

I missed the FL date unfortunately. Never heard of Tides of Man even though they're local to me... checking them out now. don't have high hopes looking at the the bands they're associated with though... haha


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 26, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I missed the FL date unfortunately. Never heard of Tides of Man even though they're local to me... checking them out now. don't have high hopes looking at the the bands they're associated with though... haha



I thought they sounded like a Circa/Thrice mash up. So I was definitely pleased with their sound. The other 2 opening bands were teetering on joke status. The first band's singer wore a jumpsuit...

Teh pr00f:







Also notice the headbands XD I thought cockrock was dead?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Aug 26, 2010)

Planning on seeing them tomorrow night in NYC.... psyched!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 26, 2010)

Turns out I'm going to see these guys next Wednesday in Grand Rapids. 

Also Tides of Man gets my seal of approval.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 26, 2010)

not my faves, as i think they sound to ....familiar.

BUT

that singer has a cracker jack voice and they are all clearly good muscians.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 26, 2010)

i would love to see karnivool. They really need to come to NM.


----------



## damigu (Aug 26, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> not my faves, as i think they sound to ....familiar.



that's what i thought when i first listened to them, too. but after giving them a fair chance i started hearing just how different they actually are.


----------



## Variant (Aug 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Last thing i have to say is +1 for the vocalist using effects Live.
> 
> Set Fire to the hive kicked ass as well.



Fucking right!  There's a band around here that has a submix on the stage for all their samples, keys and whatnot, and the vocalist/guitarist also has all his epic vocal effects and delays at that board... makes all the difference in the world compared to the usual dry-ass shit you hear.


----------



## superstarssjc (Aug 27, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> One of the greatest shows of my life. I filmed each song in 720p, gonna put it online tomorrow. If you haven't gotten into this band yet and they're coming by do yourself a favor and go see them now.





That why im going to see them saturday...Amazing band!


----------



## IamOthello (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my god... He is the best live singer I have EVER heard..

Outside of soul and choral based music of course.

But still, holy fucking shit.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

Hah.. I totally ignored this for a bit because I saw the name and (wrongly) presumed that it was some version of death-metal or whatever.

Thanks for posting the videos. I'm kinda interested now, though I do agree with whomever said they're a bit 'familiar'.. I couldn't help but feel like it was Tool with 2 guitar players and no Danny.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just saw them last night and they blew my fucking mind. They are easily among the top 5 live bands I've ever seen, along with Devin Townsend.

There we go, that would be and awesome tour, Devin Townsend and Karnivool. I'm definitely not complaining that he is playing with Tesseract though.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Hah.. I totally ignored this for a bit because I saw the name and (wrongly) presumed that it was some version of death-metal or whatever.
> 
> Thanks for posting the videos. I'm kinda interested now, though I do agree with whomever said they're a bit 'familiar'.. I couldn't help but feel like it was Tool with 2 guitar players and no Danny.



On first listen, they definitely sound like a middle-ground between Tool and A Perfect Circle, but the more you listen the more you realize how different they are. "Sound Awake" is a fucking phenomenal album.


----------



## zero_end (Aug 27, 2010)

^I beg to differ. Althought I like the band, the more I listen to "sound awake", the more I hear the heavy Tool/APC influence. Hopefully for their next album they start to get a sound more of their own.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my tickets a couple weeks ago, they'll be here next week. I'm not sure what the crowd size is going to be as it's a smaller venue and I've never heard anyone but my girlfriend and best friend ever bring them up in conversation. Whenever I mention them people are like "Karni-who?". Regardless, I'm really looking forward to the show.


Gorgeous video.


----------



## lava (Aug 28, 2010)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Gorgeous video.




Love that song. Don't know how anybody can listen to that and think of Tool. Generally Karnivool's vocals are much less abrasive with more harmonies, and the guitars much less metal and more atmospheric. I think the comparison comes from the bass/drum interplay.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw them last night at the Bowery Ballroom in NYC... they absolutely killed it - amazing band, amazing music...


----------



## Breadmonkey (Aug 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I just saw them last night and they blew my fucking mind. They are easily among the top 5 live bands I've ever seen, along with Devin Townsend.
> 
> There we go, that would be and awesome tour, Devin Townsend and Karnivool. I'm definitely not complaining that he is playing with Tesseract though.




Dude, was in London in March and got to see Karnivool and Tesseract within two days of eachother. Both are mind-blowingly good bands, especially live!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 28, 2010)

Breadmonkey said:


> Dude, was in London in March and got to see Karnivool and Tesseract within two days of eachother. Both are mind-blowingly good bands, especially live!



Damn that's awesome dude. Karnivool was amazing and I'm really looking to see Tesseract when they come through with Devin Townsend.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 28, 2010)

Any chance of a Themata vid please?


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 12, 2010)

I checked out Karnivool after a flood of facebook posts from the dudes in Periphery gave them a ton of praise , right around when they were on tour here. I found that they are basically exactly the style I want to be listening to right now. 

If there's anything you guys can give me that has a similar progressive feel to it, I will be most appreciative! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 12, 2010)

Australia is chock full of them.  

Dead Letter Circus
Sleep Parade
Sadhana
Twelve Foot Ninja
Sydonia Approved by Jim Root and Randy Blythe. 

And other bands I haven't started a thread about:

Cog
The Butterfly Effect

As for non Aussie bands, Cynic and Porcupine Tree immediately come to mind. And of course there's Tool and A Perfect Circle.


----------



## scar1f1ed (Oct 12, 2010)

In b4 Tool comparisons. 
While I'm by no means a music connoisseur, I've yet to find a band that blends their chosen elements quite as well as the 'Vool. Sound Awake is masterpiece and a lesson in the use of dynamics and song structure. 

Apologies for not being more of a nay sayer than of help...


----------



## scar1f1ed (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn it, I knew the Tool comparison would somehow get in before me... Agreed, all of those bands are exceptional, but I would hazard to classify them as having the same type of progressive feel.

Yeah, for some reason our great southern land is a breeding ground for progressive rock and metal...


----------



## Arterial (Oct 12, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Australia is chock full of them.
> 
> Dead Letter Circus
> Sleep Parade
> ...


I've seen Sydonia live when they supported BTBAM in March.
they were pretty good.
a lot of soft clean and then BAM heavy and then soft clean with them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 13, 2010)

scar1f1ed said:


> Damn it, I knew the Tool comparison would somehow get in before me... Agreed, all of those bands are exceptional, but I would hazard to classify them as having the same type of progressive feel.
> 
> Yeah, for some reason our great southern land is a breeding ground for progressive rock and metal...


 
Yeah, though as much as I love and spent a lot of my years in the melodic hard rock scene (prog is used rather very loosely here), I'm actually distancing myself from playing it nowadays. 

As for other recommendations, to predate Tool, there's always Rush (at least up until Signals), King Crimson (Red, Discipline era), Camel, and even Peter Gabriel era Genesis. Not exactly the same sounding of course, but they do have direct and strong influences to pretty much every band I've mentioned in my first post on this thread.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Oct 13, 2010)

Porcupine Tree, as stated earlier. Though they are darker and not as "heavy" all the time.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 13, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Australia is chock full of them.
> 
> Dead Letter Circus
> Sleep Parade
> ...




I checked them out! I liked Dead Letter Circus and Sleep Parade. 

The others I felt were either too Radio Rock-ish, or just didn't really strike me. 

Yeah, Tool is obviously a band I've known about for a while, haha. Cynic I got into fairly recently, and I just checked out Porcupine Tree last night. All good stuff!


----------



## Shrikkanth (May 26, 2011)

I take it this is the official Karnivool thread. So I'll say it here.

HOLY SHIT THIS BAND IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!



JIZZ EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Espaul (May 26, 2011)

I started listening to this about a year ago, and this is a band I actually see myself listening too in 5 years too  that is quality!


----------



## jymellis (May 26, 2011)

dont like it, dont like tool either


----------



## neozeke (May 26, 2011)

jymellis said:


> dont like it, dont like tool either



Same here, I appreciate their talent however.


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 26, 2011)

holy necrobump

Karnivool is fucking glorious!


----------



## matt397 (May 26, 2011)

Ludatshit


----------



## cyril v (May 26, 2011)

epic bump. i love this band.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 26, 2011)

If any band deserves a necro bump, it is definitely the mighty Karnivool!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 26, 2011)

Shrikkanth said:


> I take it this is the official Karnivool thread. So I'll say it here.
> 
> HOLY SHIT THIS BAND IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!
> 
> ...




Literally jizz everywhere.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 26, 2011)

Holy thread merge... I aprrove! 

Also, for those interested in bassist John Stockman's other band:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-feat-members-karnivool-cog-scary-mother.html


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 26, 2011)

My favourite Aussie band, and my equal fav band.
I love these guys and I love this thread.

Any other melbourne SSO guys going to their gig at the Corner on July 6?


----------



## Joelan (May 26, 2011)

I want to 

My band mates got me on to them recently and I haven't stopped listening to them. I could leave C.O.T.E. on repeat for days and I wouldn't get sick of it haha

Really digging the Australian scene as whole now, I feel lucky


----------



## Shrikkanth (May 27, 2011)

HAHA Necrobump. Shows how late I am to the Karnivool appreciation club. Can't believe I've missed this absolute Gem all this time :O


----------



## bigswifty (May 27, 2011)

I cant wait to see how they evolve into their next album.
These guys crafted a genious album with sound awake, and still have yet to grow!


----------



## DLG (May 27, 2011)

just want to say that I too have fallen in love with sound awake recently. 

fantastic stuff.


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2011)

Karnivool = awesome. Was proud to have a chat with Ian Kenny at the trackside festival. Great guy


----------



## hutchman (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm seeing them on Wednesday. Haven't seen them before so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

hutchman said:


> I'm seeing them on Wednesday. Haven't seen them before so I'm pretty excited.



Really? Dude... you won't regret it.


----------



## Variant (Jun 2, 2011)

I _*seriously*_ don't get why these guys aren't huge.  Or even partially successful here in the states. They have that perfect mix of musical talent, songwriting prowess, monster production, and accessibility.


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2011)

Variant said:


> I _*seriously*_ don't get why these guys aren't huge.  Or even partially successful here in the states. They have that perfect mix of *musical talent, songwriting prowess,* monster production, and accessibility.



the bolded part is why they are not popular. needs more nickelback voice as well.


----------



## Variant (Jun 2, 2011)

DLG said:


> the bolded part is why they are not popular. needs more nickelback voice as well.



I'd say Karnivool are notably better than, say, Tool (whom I like a good bit, particularly the more recent stuff) on the songwriting front, if a bit weaker on musicianship... and, well, Tool are *huge*... 

Though, it might just be the voice thing though.  I can't pinpoint exactly when it happened, but if you didn't sound like a guy with his jaw wired shut doing an impression of a country singer, you lost your shot at rock radio airplay.


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jun 3, 2011)

:O... SO moving.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jun 3, 2011)

I need a new album!!


----------



## DLG (Jun 4, 2011)

Variant said:


> I'd say Karnivool are notably better than, say, Tool (whom I like a good bit, particularly the more recent stuff) on the songwriting front, if a bit weaker on musicianship... and, well, Tool are *huge*...
> 
> Though, it might just be the voice thing though.  I can't pinpoint exactly when it happened, but if you didn't sound like a guy with his jaw wired shut doing an impression of a country singer, you lost your shot at rock radio airplay.



I think that tool got their fanbase, well their radio rock fanbase, from their videos and seriously heavy mtv support. they are also one of those bands that can successfully right a song that both regular bros and meatheads and prog geeks can enjoy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2011)

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> I need a new album!!


 
Just read a recent interview (Mixdown press) with Drew Goddard, and yes they are writing. Still in it's very early stages though. 

He also stated in the same interview that he just recently acquired an AxeFx and is toying around with it. At this stage he confesses that he's more interested in the effects side over the amp modelling features, makes sense as he's a massive pedal junkie. But again, this is still the early stages.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just read a recent interview (Mixdown press) with Drew Goddard, and yes they are writing. Still in it's very early stages though.
> 
> He also stated in the same interview that he just recently acquired an AxeFx and is toying around with it. At this stage he confesses that he's more interested in the effects side over the amp modelling features, makes sense as he's a massive pedal junkie. But again, this is still the early stages.



If its anything like sound awake, we can expect it in 3-4 years


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> If its anything like sound awake, we can expect it in 3-4 years


 
2 years have already passed since Sound Awake.  And in addition to Birds of Tokyo and Floating Me, Drew was saying he may jam with some friends on drums... so yeah, probably.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't care if I wait 8 years before I see a new Karnivool album.

It's still going to be a Karnivool album.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 20, 2011)

This band is Hershey's Milk Chocolate to my ears.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 20, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> This band is to my ears like Hershey's Milk Chocolate is to my mouth.



Fix'd 

I'm really looking forward to whatever they releases in the future 

And hopefully they show some of it in good time before album release!


----------



## rlott1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I digs me some Karnivool......flippin BRILLIANT!!


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 21, 2011)

Espaul said:


> Fix'd
> 
> I'm really looking forward to whatever they releases in the future
> 
> And hopefully they show some of it in good time before album release!



That is totally a correction a 4th grader would give.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 21, 2011)

^

Take it a bit more lightly dude. I did it because I thought it was fun.
While it may be a correction a 4th grader makes, it is a correction a Norwegian like myself makes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always kinda liked these guys, but I've been getting into them again recently. Really good stuff.


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow. Incredible... My pants are well jazzed.


----------



## Reynolds666 (Jul 31, 2011)

They put on a really amazing live show, got to see them in a rather small bar at my uni and they killed it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2011)

For those who haven't heard what the new material is going to sound like:


----------



## Coryd (Dec 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For those who haven't heard what the new material is going to sound like:




Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLG (Dec 20, 2011)

looking forward to the new album!


----------



## damigu (Dec 20, 2011)

this video is a real tease!
you can barely hear anything, but it seems to promise some great stuff on the way. i'm excited!


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 20, 2011)

is there any news on when this will be released?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 20, 2011)

New Karnivool? I AM EXCITE!

New sound sounds tits from what I have heard


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double Derp


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 18, 2012)

Teaser for the up and coming DVD:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv0D5RzfAI4


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Teaser for the up and coming DVD:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv0D5RzfAI4



Caught that on facebook, so fucking keen!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 18, 2012)

THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING THIS BAND IS AMAZING


----------



## Volteau (Jul 6, 2012)

I've gotta up this thread. Karnivool deserves to always be on the 1st page!


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jul 6, 2012)

Volteau said:


> I've gotta up this thread. Karnivool deserves to always be on the 1st page!





Deadman and Change from Sound Awake are absolute perfection... they can almost bring me to tears when I'm in a mood  

A dude on here posted a video of his drummer covering Deadman and he nailed it - and that's fuckin saying something, their drummer is absolutely unbelievable


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 7, 2012)

Karnivool - Goliath - YouTube

This song is perhaps the most brilliantly crafted song I have ever heard, IMO.
This song just delivers the entire way through, and does all the right things at just the right times.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw these guys at the HiFi in Melbourne last night, and they were truly incredible.

Amazing sound live and they never missed a beat.

So blown away by their performance.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 7, 2012)

Karnivool is a band in their own league entirely. They are one of two bands I would ever call perfect. Every single second of their music is just flawless.


----------



## prh (Jul 7, 2012)

Tranquilliser said:


> I saw these guys at the HiFi in Melbourne last night, and they were truly incredible.
> 
> Amazing sound live and they never missed a beat.
> 
> So blown away by their performance.



they play much new stuff? im seeing them at the sydney hifi in a few days, gonna rule as always


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm seeing them play in Newcastle next Saturday, and I am so fucking pumped. They have been flawless every time I've seen them. 

Best. Band. EVER!


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jul 7, 2012)

Damnit... Bands like Karnivool and Dead Letter Circus make me realize how it must feel to live in eastern Europe or Ireland or something; just WAITING for these awesome bands on the other side of the earth to fly over the pond and tour their face off!

Guess I'll be waiting till after their next album is out for them to tour and support their new work...  

If you Aussies didn't have spiders the size of dinner plates, I'd be totally getting dual citizenship right now  JUST to see your insane prog metal (just found Ne Obliviscaris too a few weeks ago, OH.MY.GOD your prog is great)


----------



## TDR (Jul 8, 2012)

Going to see them at Coolangatta in a couple of weeks. Can not fuckin' wait


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump for info on the new album?


----------



## Sebski (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been wondering for a good year or so where the new album is


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 16, 2012)

From their facebook just now:

"Hello everyone! Hoss here, guitarist for Karnivool. Thanks to everyone who has posted a comment regarding our forthcoming Album and DVD releases. So you don't have to trawl thru the comments for information we are still in our Perthian Studio writing for Album Three, we have recording dates booked and a tight schedule organised for the process so stay tuned for more official information in the months to come leading out of 2012 and into 2013! 

Our DVD is coming! It's still presently being put together so again no official word on a release date but IT IS COMING!

Some of the band members including myself will be getting active with comments in the months to come so feel free to ask us anything.. well ok not anything.. but love to hear from you!

happy 2012!

Hoss
Karnivool
2012"


----------



## Volteau (Nov 2, 2012)

Necroing the thread due to the fact that I had NO idea they actually had an official fucking video of All I know:



So fucking awesome. The top comment made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## bhakan (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently stumbled across a bunch of new Karnivool songs they played live. In case this is as new to everyone else as it it to me-


----------



## Adrian-XI (Dec 30, 2012)

Bumping for an epic gig on Saturday at the metro in Sydney. Probably the best set list I've seen from them, so awesome. 







Who's pumped for album 3??


----------



## Sebski (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been waiting for the new album for a good 2 years since I discovered them. Is there a studio version of The Refusal yet? And does anyone actually when something's coming out?


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 3, 2013)

I seen them the other night on Phillip Island..... Great show however how could they not play Cote  That's what you get for a festival gig though 

Yes I am pumped for album number 3


----------



## Dropsonic (Jan 3, 2013)

Sebski said:


> I've been waiting for the new album for a good 2 years since I discovered them. Is there a studio version of The Refusal yet? And does anyone actually when something's coming out?



They've actually entered the studio today, and have begun recording #3 officially! REJOICE!


----------



## bhakan (Jan 3, 2013)

Dropsonic said:


> They've actually entered the studio today, and have begun recording #3 officially! REJOICE!


YES! I didn't know this! I listen to Sound Awake on a regular basis still, super pumped for the next album.


----------



## Dropsonic (Jan 5, 2013)

This was posted on their facebook. Tunings for album 3? SICK!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 5, 2013)

sickest bass tone ever


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jan 5, 2013)

karnivool writing a song in f#? oh this should be fun


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 5, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. Seeing it says it's a baritone guitar they might be using the PRS Mike Mushok or something along those lines.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 6, 2013)

Yar, there be a lot of tunings. I thought my record had a lot of obscure tunings, but this one takes the cake.
-Brent


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't give a fuck what tuning it's in, NEW KARNIVOOL!


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 7, 2013)

I like this style of playing really low notes (see Staind as well) but not in the realm of the metal kingdom (okay, alternative maybe)

I get spine chills whenever a riff's played out that low


----------



## bhakan (Feb 15, 2013)

Just happened to go to Karnivool's website
Karnivool
3/01? Release date?


----------



## themike (Feb 15, 2013)

bhakan said:


> Just happened to go to Karnivool's website
> Karnivool
> 3/01? Release date?


 
THATS SO CLOSE!


----------



## bhakan (Feb 15, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> THATS SO CLOSE!


I really hope it is, but I just looked on their facebook, and saw photos uploaded 12 hours ago that are the final week of tracking. I don't know how they would mix, master and get CD's ready in the next 2 weeks, so now I'm assuming it isn't the full release. Maybe a single, or just news?


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 15, 2013)

No way in hell that's gonna happen. They have yet to even finish recording , let alone mixing , mastering , artwork , duplication , doing promo , moving stock.

That's most likely about their upcoming tour , or about the actual release date.
Boy does their website look like shit.


----------



## Dropsonic (Feb 26, 2013)

Drew giving us some updates on the newest album :


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 26, 2013)

i've only heard a few songs by karnivool a while ago, and remember loving them. 

should get back into them. anyone have any recommendations? stuff i'm into are:
devin townsend
nevermore
a perfect circle/tool
etc


----------



## bhakan (Feb 26, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> i've only heard a few songs by karnivool a while ago, and remember loving them.
> 
> should get back into them. anyone have any recommendations? stuff i'm into are:
> devin townsend
> ...


Listen to their most recent album Sound Awake. It is amazing. If you like Tool/APC, I expect you would like it.


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 26, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> i've only heard a few songs by karnivool a while ago, and remember loving them.
> 
> should get back into them. anyone have any recommendations? stuff i'm into are:
> devin townsend
> ...



If you're asking if you should get into Karnivool, the answer is fuck yea!

I've never really been a fan of their debut EP, but I can say I've listened hundreds of times to their 2 LP's:

Their first LP "Themata" is a pretty killer CD. Great for road tunes and rockin' out. I'd recommend Cote, Shutterspeed, Mauseum, and Fear of the Sky.

Their second LP "Sound Awake" is a phenomenal album that really shows off how the band has evolved since Themata (though it was roughly an 8 year gap IIRC ). 
I'd listen to the album as a whole, but if you prefer to check tracks out first go for Goliath, Simple Boy, All I Know, New Day, Umbra and Deadman


----------



## bhakan (May 17, 2013)

New video from the studio!

Karnivool

Hopefully we'll get a release date soon, I can't wait to hear some new Karnivool!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 19, 2013)

A B-side from the album is being released on monday! 

Karnivool Inching Closer Towards New Album Release; B-Side &#8216;The Refusal&#8217; To Be Made Available For Free Download On Monday - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 19, 2013)

Frak yeah Karnivool!

Still, Change Pt. 1 remains my favourite song by them. Was slightly miffed Part 2 didn't sound too similar-top class band though!


----------



## trianglebutt (May 19, 2013)

New song: http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/triplej/newmusic/karnivool/the_refusal.mp3

I'm hoping it's the shitty quality because the production isn't my thing, lacking compared to sound awake.


----------



## zuzek (May 20, 2013)

I sincerely hope this new song is the guys messing about. It's the single most awful song I've heard this year (in serious music, Minaj and Bieberstuffs need not apply) and it easily achieves that dubious honour.

Le Awful.


----------



## Metalma5ness (May 20, 2013)

trianglebutt said:


> New song: http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/triplej/newmusic/karnivool/the_refusal.mp3
> 
> I'm hoping it's the shitty quality because the production isn't my thing, lacking compared to sound awake.



Just heard this, songs pretty nice but the production is very odd, I'm also going to assume that it is some low quality single as if the album is like this 
I would be pretty surprised considering the quality of their last releases.


----------



## Radau (May 20, 2013)

Am I the only one that's not digging The Refusal?


----------



## bhakan (May 20, 2013)

Not a huge fan of The Refusal. It isn't terrible, but it doesn't live up to the (admittedly ridiculously high) standard I expect from Karnivool. It has some cool moments, but overall I'm not digging it. 

I'm pretty sure it is a B-side though, so it didn't even make the cut for the album, so hopefully I like the rest of the album better.


----------



## Kroaton (May 20, 2013)

We'll see what's what when the new video hits.


----------



## TIBrent (May 20, 2013)

The official stream of it

Dillinger much?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 20, 2013)

Really interested in hearing the album after this. I think it's going to be their heaviest yet going from The Refusal and that tunings list


----------



## kastenfrog (May 20, 2013)

if you followed karnivool, you would already know this song. its been played live for more than a year. i absolutely love the song but i'm very irritated by this version considering the mixing/quality. 
and everyone is saying something different. some say it's a demo, some say it's a b-side and some that it is one of the 6 tracks. where the hell do they have the informationa about the 6 tracks from?? i remember a facebook post of them saying "4 songs done, 6 to go" or something like that. karnivool better make a statement


----------



## bhakan (May 20, 2013)

bhakan said:


> Not a huge fan of The Refusal. It isn't terrible, but it doesn't live up to the (admittedly ridiculously high) standard I expect from Karnivool. It has some cool moments, but overall I'm not digging it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is a B-side though, so it didn't even make the cut for the album, so hopefully I like the rest of the album better.


Ok, so to add to my first post, I don't know where I heard it was a B-side (I thought it was on Karnivool's facebook but I was wrong), so it may very well be on the album. 

Also, it has definitely grown on me. I wasn't a huge fan of it from the live videos, but as I've listened to it more it is growing on me.


----------



## Meximelt (May 21, 2013)

Anyone else picking up a Mars Volta feeling at certain parts or is it just me?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 21, 2013)

bhakan said:


> Ok, so to add to my first post, I don't know where I heard it was a B-side (I thought it was on Karnivool's facebook but I was wrong), so it may very well be on the album.
> 
> Also, it has definitely grown on me. I wasn't a huge fan of it from the live videos, but as I've listened to it more it is growing on me.



On the link from my post on the last page it says its a B-side


----------



## lava (May 21, 2013)

Please, Ian, for the love of god do not start screaming in all your songs.


----------



## kastenfrog (May 21, 2013)

lava said:


> Please, Ian, for the love of god do not start screaming in all your songs.



the screaming is actually jon stockman, their bassist.


----------



## trianglebutt (May 21, 2013)

Song is honestly growing on me with every listen. Definitely difficult to get into at first though.


----------



## kamello (May 22, 2013)

lava said:


> Please, Ian, for the love of god do not start screaming in all your songs.




This (although is not Ian  )

I digged the Screams on this song, but I wouldn't like it if it was overused through the album


----------



## kastenfrog (May 22, 2013)

they played a few other new songs over the last year (i think they've been posted a few pages back) and so far this is the only track with screaming. but i really like it. very unusual for karnivool but hey... what is usual for them? they always experiment with stuff and it suits the dark and heavy feeling of the song exelent.


----------



## Sikthness (May 28, 2013)

This song strongly reminds me of the Tropical album by Poison the Well.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 9, 2013)

Teasing a new music video

Live video of what seems to be the song in the video. There are old videos of them playing it live under a different name. I'm pretty sure I posted it a page back and its a little better quality. I like it better than The Refusal from what I'm hearing.

Also, he says that the new album is coming out some time in July in the beginning.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 9, 2013)

Really looking forward to hearing more. I love me some Karnivool.


----------



## Radau (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's the new track!
Karnivool "We Are" - Official Video - YouTube
New album's called "Asymmetry" Out July 19


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 14, 2013)

Minute into this, so far 200x better than The Refusal. Loving the bass riff.


----------



## Radau (Jun 14, 2013)

Not really feeling this one or The Refusal to be honest, that being said I'll probably still catch them when they play in Sydney


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 14, 2013)

Upon finishing, I will say that it's a great song but like The Refusal I feel like it builds to nothing at certain points which is sort of frustrating. At a few parts I was like, oh shit, here it comes and then nothing happened. :/


----------



## nsimonsen (Jun 14, 2013)

The song flows so well, I'm a big fan.


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 14, 2013)

So good  I thought the video was amazing as well, great vibe and really well done


----------



## zuzek (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh dear. There are about 3 moments where "We Are" is about to burst into something meaningful, but it just.. doesn't. The song song is like a dog chasing it's own tail. Moving but not going anywhere. As a massive Vool fan, I'm starting to get worried about the upcoming record after Karnivool showcasing the awkwardly terrible The Refusal and this.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jun 14, 2013)

nice, i like it


----------



## Kroaton (Jun 14, 2013)

Way better than the Refusal, but I agree that it falls a bit flat.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 14, 2013)

Just pre-ordered the deluxe edition. I'm really keen for the DVD, should be awesome.


----------



## Coryd (Jun 14, 2013)

Do they have US preorders yet? I'm about to just preorder it and have it shipped from AU


----------



## bhakan (Jun 14, 2013)

I really like the new song. The Refusal was OK, but this definitely has me excited.

Also, DAMN YOU UK! You get Karnivool AND Tesseract in one tour! That's like a dream for me!


----------



## Fiction (Jun 14, 2013)

Incredible, both those songs. Only just got into these guys, but they're blowing my mind!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like, based on the tour schedule, won't be til end of 2013 or 2014 for US. Mind you that's just speculation - no mention of any US tour yet... 

Saw a couple shows for the last album - they kill it live.


----------



## Koop (Jun 16, 2013)

zuzek said:


> Oh dear. There are about 3 moments where "We Are" is about to burst into something meaningful, but it just.. doesn't. The song song is like a dog chasing it's own tail. Moving but not going anywhere. As a massive Vool fan, I'm starting to get worried about the upcoming record after Karnivool showcasing the awkwardly terrible The Refusal and this.



I have to agree. There's some parts where in my head where I kind of extended the melody of the song into what "should have been."  Nonetheless, it's still a good song after a few more listens.


----------



## Metalma5ness (Jun 17, 2013)

youtube has now decided that I cant watch the new video due to restrictions with me being in the UK - was watching it yesterday. dammit!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Jun 19, 2013)

zuzek said:


> Oh dear. There are about 3 moments where "We Are" is about to burst into something meaningful, but it just.. doesn't. The song song is like a dog chasing it's own tail. Moving but not going anywhere. As a massive Vool fan, I'm starting to get worried about the upcoming record after Karnivool showcasing the awkwardly terrible The Refusal and this.





Koop said:


> I have to agree. There's some parts where in my head where I kind of extended the melody of the song into what "should have been."  Nonetheless, it's still a good song after a few more listens.





trianglebutt said:


> Upon finishing, I will say that it's a great song but like The Refusal I feel like it builds to nothing at certain points which is sort of frustrating. At a few parts I was like, oh shit, here it comes and then nothing happened. :/



Haha really?? At 2:00 and again at 3:20 are really epic choruses, but We Are sounds like quintessential Karnivool, completely capturing that vibe Sound Awake established and making something new and interesting. So stoked for this album, hope the rest of it is this good. I also loved The Refusal for being raw and heavy, a rare moment and something different for a band like Karnivool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> Haha really?? At 2:00 and again at 3:20 are really epic choruses, but We Are sounds like quintessential Karnivool, completely capturing that vibe Sound Awake established and making something new and interesting. So stoked for this album, hope the rest of it is this good. I also loved The Refusal for being raw and heavy, a rare moment and something different for a band like Karnivool.



It's funny because I was just talking to a friend about their production on the 2 new songs. We both agreed that they sound more organic and like a live band than ever before. The fact that they're not working with Forrester Savell has made a difference. Drew played all the instruments in Themata, then Sound Awake was a full band effort, and the progress between the two is like night and day. This time around they're a lot more comfortable as a band and it really shows and I'd be expecting them to take another new approach. 

Seeing them August 1 in Melbourne too.


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 17, 2013)

Some new stuff anyone? 

Nachash

Eidolon


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 17, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The fact that they're not working with Forrester Savell has made a difference.



Not sure if this is why, but these songs people are posting sound incredibly muddy to me. The low end seems a bit overpowering and undefined, and the low end is my favorite part of the other two releases. 

It's hard to get excited when it hurts my ears.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 17, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Some new stuff anyone?
> 
> Nachash
> 
> Eidolon



I think they played AM War on the radio show where these aired too, I'll try and find it.


ArrowHead said:


> Not sure if this is why, but these songs people are posting sound incredibly muddy to me. The low end seems a bit overpowering and undefined, and the low end is my favorite part of the other two releases.
> 
> It's hard to get excited when it hurts my ears.


At least the two posted above are ripped from the radio, so probably no the highest quality.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

Just started to get into these guys and am loving it! Which album would you recommend?


----------



## bhakan (Jul 17, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Just started to get into these guys and am loving it! Which album would you recommend?


SOUND AWAKE! Themata is good, but Sound awake is a masterpeice


----------



## kastenfrog (Jul 17, 2013)

not much to choose from. there are only 2 full length albums. friday it will be 3. both albums Themata and Sound Awake are pretty different. i recommend you take the time and go through everything, espacially Sound Awake in one listen. you won't deny it. Karnivool is one of these bands where almost everyone who got into them, loves them to death. it can take some time though. first song i heard was lifelike, i really liked it, then klicked on All I know and was like "is this the same band? this is kinda lame compared to the other one." but something made me listen to it over and over again and now i love very single of their songs and i never loved a band so much. Fanboy #1  at least in germany i think.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 17, 2013)

My pre-order is on it's way


----------



## bhakan (Jul 18, 2013)

ALBUM STREAM!
http://www.karnivool.com.au/listentoasymmetry

So excited!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 18, 2013)

album stream won't work for me here  maybe the site is getting slammed.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)

bhakan said:


> SOUND AWAKE! Themata is good, but Sound awake is a masterpeice



Thanks dude


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 18, 2013)

Listening to the stream (Sky Machine playing at the moment) and I have to say this didn't click with me so far. I loved every Karnivool release from the first listen up until now, but this, i don't really know what to think...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 18, 2013)

Everything after Asymmetry (the song) is gold, everything prior it is pretty damn good too!


----------



## Radau (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe it's a grower but I wasn't exactly blown away like with Sound Awake, don't get me wrong though! There's some amazing songs!


----------



## Cnev (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, so far I'm liking this one better than anything they've previously done with the exception of Deadman -> Change on Sound Awake. It's surprisingly noisy and airy, but I think the way the work the ambient guitars and subtle melodic sections into it all is pretty wonderful. My favorite artists seem to always be the ones that shatter my expectations and force me to really listen to and process what they've done so I naturally welcome change. I'm always either disappointed or incredibly bored when my expectations are met. True artists right here, I believe.

Also, once again Steve Judd proves to be one of the most underrated drummers on this planet. Such a clever and tasteful fella.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 19, 2013)

Disclaimer: I am a massive Karnivool fan. 

After first listen through the album: AMAZING. SERIOUSLY SO ....ING GOOD. 

Slows down towards the end but the pacing is just right, the songwriting is glorious. My album of the year so far hands down.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 19, 2013)

To preface this, I have built this release up a lot in my head, and only listened to it one time through, but I love it so far. I feel it is on the same level as Sound Awake, but going for a different thing, which is good I think. Sound Awake is one of my favorite albums ever, and I think it does what it does perfectly, so trying to one up Sound Awake or make a Sound Awake 2 wouldn't work. This rawer and darker, and very different, but still feels like Karnivool


----------



## Kroaton (Jul 19, 2013)

Have been waiting for this ever since Sound Awake came out, and I'm not really diggin' it.


----------



## fungwabus117 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I understand where people are coming from when they say they aren't digging it. When I first heard The Refusal a few months back, I wasn't into it at all. Same with We Are. Both these tracks grew on my immensely, particularly the latter.

I feel like this album needs many listens to full absorb it. There are some really powerful moments. For example, when the choir voices come in near the end of Float, the build up in Aeons. I think the mistake I made when I first heard the Refusal was EXPECTING a certain sound.

What's weird is with Tesseract's recent release, I also at first thought it was a bit of a grower. But when I thought back to the songs, they didn't excite me enough to go back and listen again and again. Something about this album compels me to keep listening!


----------



## TDR (Jul 19, 2013)

There's just something about Karnivool that makes me want to pour a drink, get into a hammock and stare blankly at the sky until the music stops.

I love it.


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never really, truly listened to these guys until last night. I had heard a couple songs off Sound Awake, but that's it. 

And now I just listened to the stream of the new one... amazing.

What a band.


----------



## ByDesign (Jul 19, 2013)

Love the album, although the track Asymmetry is god damn annoying.


----------



## acrcmb (Jul 19, 2013)

I actually like that title track it reminds me alot of Colin Stetson's stuff although I can see why some Karnivool fans might be put off. I will say I miss those big expansive moments of clarity like they had on Sound Awake where all the sudden the song just opens up and settles into a real groovy or soaring moment, I kept waiting for one of those moments but they just did'nt come. I see alot people have the same issue as me and I see other people saying you have to give a few months and it will reveal itself because it's so complex, which I think is bullshit, the music should immediately absorb you in and grip you until the end, you know those albums that give you such an experience that when you finish listening to them for the first time you get kind of sad because you know you will never listen to it as the first time again. White Pony by Deftones is an album like that the first time I heard it I did nothing but sit and listen in awe but with this I found myself getting bored and distracted.


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think the raw recording suits them. Sound Awake was perfect, IMHO. This album is good, but it doesn't hold a candle to SA. There are very few parts of this album that get me excited to listen to it. Sound Awake had me captivated in the first 30 seconds and never let go. Maybe it will grow on me or maybe I'll eventually realize what mood I have to be in to listen, but right now it's mediocre at best. Bummed.


----------



## Kroaton (Jul 20, 2013)

acrcmb said:


> I actually like that title track it reminds me alot of Colin Stetson's stuff although I can see why some Karnivool fans might be put off.



Can't really get behind the comparison. Colin's work is way more textural and organic, and it has an intimacy and sensibility that the Karnivool track is really lacking.

I think that the whole album is a massive identity crisis shuffling through different influences and bits and pieces of older material.

It does not sound like the old Karnivool stuff, but neither does it sound like what most of us expected from a new release.

I've yet to hear someone say it's bad (which I take it is a great thing), and the general consensus is that We Are is a phenomenal song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 20, 2013)

Been following them since the Persona days and if there's anything I learned from each subsequent release is that each album is a big departure from the last. If Sound Awake was miles away from Themata, then Asymmetry is even further away from Sound Awake. And the fact that each album took more listening patience as you dig deeper in the Karnivool discography. It's kinda like how each Tool album becomes a departure from the last... also a band Karnivool often gets compared to. 

I had no expectations for the new album, and from what I said above, I would certainly not want Sound Awake part 2 to happen. Asymmetry took a fair bit of time to get into even more so than Sound Awake, but after a long drive through the rain today (seems appropriate for the music), the album grew on me, and a lot the charms started to shine (Eidolon and Sky Machine are my current favourites). This album takes a fair amount of spins to really sink in. But so far, I'm slowly enjoying it more and more. Obviously, Sound Awake was an easier album to get into but it was a bit of a transition from Themata, so naturally I expected another kind of transition here. 

Regarding the production, I honestly think it's refreshing to hear an organic side to Karnivool, Asymmetry, IMO is the first time they sounded like a real live band on record and it really suits them. 

Plus the DVD that came with the Deluxe edition is awesome!


----------



## zuzek (Jul 20, 2013)

A highly disappointing album for me after over 10 listens. Karnivool seem lost, unable to establish dynamism between their mellow approach and desire for heaviness. A lot of tracks are incoherent and sometimes even contrived. It has incredibly tasteful moments that will make me come back again and again (Eidolon) and true horror in some of the worst music I've heard this year (The Refusal/Title Track). Their inability to incorporate passages that serve as interludes into the bigger picture is much more apparent than on Sound Awake, which I love to this day despite its flaws. This doesn't mean Asymmetry is stagnation as there is so much experimentation going on, but there is a too quick conclusion drawn as experimentation itself as a sign of growth. It isn't always so, and I'm very hesitant to say Karnivool have grown with Asymmetry.

Sorry Karnivool. I love you, but I can't love where you're going because I don't know where it is and I don't think neither you do.

P.S. Anyone else very bothered with how the snare sits in the mix on a lot of tracks? It's very distracting for me.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually really like the snare.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2013)

After a few listens my favourite tracks are Eidolon and Skymachine.. very cool melodies in those two. We Are is probably my third favourite... I just have to listen more to get a feel for the other songs.


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 21, 2013)

zuzek said:


> A highly disappointing album for me after over 10 listens. Karnivool seem lost, unable to establish dynamism between their mellow approach and desire for heaviness. A lot of tracks are incoherent and sometimes even contrived. It has incredibly tasteful moments that will make me come back again and again (Eidolon) and true horror in some of the worst music I've heard this year (The Refusal/Title Track). Their inability to incorporate passages that serve as interludes into the bigger picture is much more apparent than on Sound Awake, which I love to this day despite its flaws. This doesn't mean Asymmetry is stagnation as there is so much experimentation going on, but there is a too quick conclusion drawn as experimentation itself as a sign of growth. It isn't always so, and I'm very hesitant to say Karnivool have grown with Asymmetry.
> 
> Sorry Karnivool. I love you, but I can't love where you're going because I don't know where it is and I don't think neither you do.
> 
> ...



Ya, agreed. The snare sound just sounds like all room and no close mic. They had THE BEST snare sounds on Sound Awake... inspiring. Really bummed out by the production on this one.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep trying but can't really get into the new one. Only three songs I can say I like for sure are Nachash, We Are and the Refusal. Starting with Asymmetry, nothing makes an impression on me.. I hear something that sounds like a slightly harder rocking Gotye song, then a long and rambling song (Sky Machine I think) then just a couple other tracks that blend together. First half is great, second half is just yuck 

Mix overall is a massive step back from Sound Awake too. Sound Awake is one of the best mixes I have ever heard, easily in my top 5, but on this one the mix is flat and despite the very low level it has been mixed at, is not overly dynamic either.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 22, 2013)

So after a couple more listens the jury is still out for me. It isn't topping Sound Awake for me, but I never expected it to, because Sound Awake is a near perfect album and nearly impossible to top, but I enjoy it. I think the new direction is cool and well done, but I'm missing some of the awesome riffs from previous stuff. Time will tell though, as the album is a lot to take in and I expect to find more and more cool things as i listen more. 

As far as the mix, there are times when it doesn't work too well, but over all I think it fits the atmosphere. Sound Awake is one of my go to reference mixes as I think it is absolutely fantastic, and I can't imagine this being the same, but the raw sound fits the sound they're going for and is something different from the super processing modern sound that is prevalent now.


----------



## Sebski (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what the voice clip in Om is from?


----------



## bhakan (Jul 22, 2013)

Sebski said:


> Does anyone know what the voice clip in Om is from?


According to the Heavy Blog is Heavy review it is "philosopher Gerald Heards famous account of the wondrous insights experienced by minds opened by LSD"


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 22, 2013)

It's just not doing it for me ....yet.


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 22, 2013)

Can someone explain it to me? I don't get it. This post isn't about the new album, as I haven't even heard it yet.

But what is the big deal about Sound Awake? Please don't misconstrue. I'm not hating on it, in any fashion. It's a good listen, but I've noticed a copious amount of people who are so consumed in it. I just don't hear why it's so mindblowing. Again, I'm not hating on it. The production is top-notch, and the album does have several creative rhythmic moments. But as a whole, it's wholly decent to me. Not their best.

However, I LOVE the Themata album. Such a huge "wall of guitars" sound in moments, creative and energetic rhythms, and crystal clear production. I think it's fantastic, and much more enjoyable to me than Sound Awake is.

There, I said it.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 22, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Can someone explain it to me? I don't get it. This post isn't about the new album, as I haven't even heard it yet.
> 
> But what is the big deal about Sound Awake? Please don't misconstrue. I'm not hating on it, in any fashion. It's a good listen, but I've noticed a copious amount of people who are so consumed in it. I just don't hear why it's so mindblowing. Again, I'm not hating on it. The production is top-notch, and the album does have several creative rhythmic moments. But as a whole, it's wholly decent to me. Not their best.
> 
> ...


I'd say Themata is more straight forward hard rock, where Sound Awake is more "prog." Themata is full of catchy vocal hooks and huge riffs, while Sound Awake has those, but intersperses much more atmosphere and silence. It makes you wait for the huge riffs and through that makes them that much better. Themata has solid songs, but the songs on Sound Awake feel like a journey to me. Obviously there's nothing wrong with Themata, but Sound Awake (and Asymmetry for that matter) are more my taste. I can't really explain it well though.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 22, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Can someone explain it to me? I don't get it. This post isn't about the new album, as I haven't even heard it yet.
> 
> But what is the big deal about Sound Awake? Please don't misconstrue. I'm not hating on it, in any fashion. It's a good listen, but I've noticed a copious amount of people who are so consumed in it. I just don't hear why it's so mindblowing. Again, I'm not hating on it. The production is top-notch, and the album does have several creative rhythmic moments. But as a whole, it's wholly decent to me. Not their best.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat. Themata is much more appealing to me. I love prog..dont get me wrong. Sound Awake is great but I'll always choose Themata over Sound awake


----------



## bhakan (Jul 22, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> I'm in the same boat. Themata is much more appealing to me. I love prog..dont get me wrong. Sound Awake is great but I'll always choose Themata over Sound awake


Maybe I haven't given Themata the chance it deserves. I started with Sound Awake which is now one of my favorite records ever, but the couple of times I went back to Themata it just didn't stand up to Sound Awake. Once I'm burnt out on Asymmetry I'll have to go back to Themata and give it a couple really good listens.


----------



## ByDesign (Jul 23, 2013)

I started out on Themata before SA was released and loved it. Then SA dropped and it actually took me a while to get into it but when it finally clicks it's mind-blowing. I love both albums equally but I think SA is more of an experience to listen to and is more nourishing on a musical level than Themata, which could be what wins over a lot of people. 

All three albums are incredible.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aeons is pretty much my favorite song ever


----------



## Xplozive (Jul 24, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> Aeons is pretty much my favorite song ever


Its an awesome song, I agree! I remember seeing karnivool post it as one of the members favourite songs off the album. Its definitely a song that grows on you. I found Eidolon to be similar, that song has some killer vocals in it that are extrememly catchy. On the other hand, Nacash and A.M. War pull you in straight away, those songs are amazing.


----------



## Metalma5ness (Jul 24, 2013)

I've spent quite a while listening to the album now and it definitely is a grower. My current favorites are probably Eidolon and Sky Machine. I'm loving the way the vocals and guitar riffs mesh together and unlike some other people I quite like where the drums sit in the mix.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 24, 2013)

Xplozive said:


> Its an awesome song, I agree! I remember seeing karnivool post it as one of the members favourite songs off the album. Its definitely a song that grows on you. I found Eidolon to be similar, that song has some killer vocals in it that are extrememly catchy. On the other hand, Nacash and A.M. War pull you in straight away, those songs are amazing.



Definitely agree with you on all those points


----------



## Xplozive (Jul 24, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> Definitely agree with you on all those points


Good! Its weird though, im under the impression that theyd choose eidolon as a single over am war or nacash even though i believe those two songs jump out straight away. I find eidolon kind of harder to get into than the other two songs, even though its such a commercial sounding song. Maybe its the whisky talking!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a huge Karnivool fan, and Sound Awake is my favourite release of theirs, but Asymmetry is pretty damn good, I'm sure it will compete with SA for my favourite 'vool album in time.


----------



## Xplozive (Jul 24, 2013)

Tranquilliser said:


> I'm a huge Karnivool fan, and Sound Awake is my favourite release of theirs, but Asymmetry is pretty damn good, I'm sure it will compete with SA for my favourite 'vool album in time.


Sound awake still tops it for me and i think Themata does aswell...for now though. Assymetry is a totally different album to both of them


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2013)

Oddly enough, listening to Asymmetry had me going back and listening to Themata again. Forgot how much I love the ever living hell out of "L1fel1ke".

But yeah, Asymmetry is awesome so far, but still need another run through or two to fully digest it.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did anyone pick up the deluxe copy with the live DVD? if you haven't yet I strongly recommend you do, the DVD is ....ing insanely good.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha I love how at first everyone was like "omg this album is not too good really" and now that people have listened to it a little more, the feedback is more like "awesome album" and "I like this song and this song"


----------



## DeKay (Jul 25, 2013)

I only like a certain set of songs, we are is my most favorite one. I still listen to sound awake more than this since every song is great and haves this spice.


----------



## themike (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to admit, after 2 spins I'm having a hard time bonding with the new record. Its very beautiful and moody but I'm not really finding any of the heavier parts I used to enjoy that broke everything up. But as with any Karnivool record I'm going to give it a few more listens.


----------



## themike (Jul 26, 2013)

So I listened to it again and am I the only one not really diggin the production as well? Its wierd - on "We Are" I think everything sounds good but everything else I find myself searching for the vocals or guitars in the mix. Am I crazy?


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 26, 2013)

~15-20 listens later I love it. And it seems to be growing to be my favorite album lately.
I have to say Aeons, Sky Machine and Alpha Omega are disturbingly awesome. 
Also anybody else notice that Asymmetry is the 7th track with 6 tracks before it and 7 after it? (I love nerdy stuff like that )
On the production thing - I love that its so dynamic and not pushed to -0.01 constantly. Sometimes I feel there are layers all over the place and it's fun to figure it out. I don't mind the mix either.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2013)

themike said:


> So I listened to it again and am I the only one not really diggin the production as well? Its wierd - on "We Are" I think everything sounds good but everything else I find myself searching for the vocals or guitars in the mix. Am I crazy?



nope the mix is very flat

you can have a ton of layers and subtley without making it so lo-fi sounding. Sound Awake's mix would have worked just fine on the new stuff.. 

still don't like more than 3 or 4 songs on the new one. ON the flip side, it made me go back and finally check out Themata for the first time ever and it turns out that album kicks ass


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 26, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> Did anyone pick up the deluxe copy with the live DVD? if you haven't yet I strongly recommend you do, the DVD is ....ing insanely good.



All I know is I preordered a 2 disc version from amazon, so I'll assume so.  we'll see once they actually ship out in august!

Also, I have to agree on the Aeons point. Amazing song, but not going to spoil the listen so I might find something I enjoy even better once I get it


----------



## fassaction (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a huge Karnivool fan of them and Sound awake is one of my all time favorite albums.

But....I hate this album. There, I said it. 

I have tried to like it. I have listened to it cover to cover at least 10 times. I just cannot get into this album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 1, 2013)

Just saw these guys last night, and once again they put on a fantastic show.

My best friend had our tickets but he was running late so unfortunately I missed Northlane's set. Buy the time we got in Karnivool were just about to begin.

It's really cool when you see a band from the early stages grow and evolve to bigger heights. From seeing them even before Steve Judd was in the band during the Persona days up until now, watching the audience also grow in numbers over the years is pretty damn awesome. A massive venue such as the Melbourne Town Hall was just perfect for this band. 

The lights went off and Assymetry samples kick in. Drew Goddard was the first to step out, played the chords as the rest of the band followed suit. Once it ended, he quickly changed guitars lol and the band went right into kicking off the night. 

It was a mix of old and new and whatever in between where the first few numbers were balancing between new hard hitters like A.M War and Nacash to sing-along anthems like Themata and Cote (the crowd went right off here). My friend commented that 4 songs in no Sound Awake material yet, but right afterwards, the band unleashed the fury of Golliath and the crowd reacted accordingly. The favorites continued on for the next 3 songs to a point my friend and I were singing all the harmony parts and even the ooohs on Deadman, and losing our voices at the same time... fun times that we do every time we see the Vool. 

The musicianship of the band is always a sight to behold. The constant touring and festival shows have made the band command a bigger stage better and it certainly showed. Ian Kenny, still the same old weirdo we all love, sang and hit every note like a true intense frontman. The rhythm section was just as thunderous as ever. Jon Stockman (who looks more like Theon Greyjoy these days) played bass with tremendous authority, even showing a few tricks like loops on Alpha Omega. It's a good reminder how much the band is really bass/drums driven. Steve Judd, aside from hitting the gym a fair amount lately, is still the same monster behind the kit. All the new complex songs were flawless. And he showcased the art of drum dynamics on We Are by naturally fading out, a practice often forgotten by rock/metal drummers. 

Drew was as cool as ever ripping some nice tasty solos and showing off his impressive PRS collection as well as an SE Mike Mushok Baritone for The Last Few. No mandolin this time around though...  The biggest surprise is Mark Hosking. Not only showing an equally impressive PRS collection (some with midi pickups installed), he had the most elaborate setup and played the most unorthodox bits. Synth chords on We Are, as well as his electric xylophone with laptop and iPad by his side. It's like watching a mad scientist at work. Of course he wasn't restrained during his rockstar guitar moments too. I was also aware that he played with a broken finger, but that didn't stop him at all. Truly a gifted bunch. 

Now towards the end of the set, a lot of the Assymetry material was played. And it was obvious that not all the crowd was fully into them, especially when back to back with the crowd chanting the lyrics for New Day. Hell, it came to a point where my friend was yelling "PLAY FADE!" or me yelling "LET'S GET MUNTED AT TAPPYS AFTERWARS!"... really obscure reference that very few will get.  Yes, as mentioned, the new album takes some time to fully digest, and yes many have expressed their dislike for it altogether. Admittedly Alpha Omega was one of the tracks I didn't really get into initially, but all that changed when they began the song. It was dark, atmospheric and great for such a classy venue. Returning with Aeons was a great way to end the night and solidified that the new album material is much better experienced live. 

Now I've seen Karnivool at least once for every tour they've done and while it may sound biased for me to say this, they really are a band that keeps getting better and better. For the rest of the world, see this band live! Those in Melbourne who didn't see them last night, they're playing again tonight, highly recommended. 

Setlist (from what I can recall):

Assymetry/A.M. War
Themata
Nacash
Cote
Golliath
Shutterspeed
All I Know
We Are
Deadman
Amusia/The Last Few
The Refusal
New Day
Set Fire To The Hive
Alpha Omega

Encore:
Aeons

Overall: 5 Dios.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 17, 2013)

Asymmetry is fcuking awesome


----------



## Dropsonic (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anybody remember the DVD teaser, where there was some footage of what appeared to be interviews, the recording of sound awake etc.? What happened to that?

Karnivool DVD Teaser 1 - YouTube


----------



## bhakan (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea, I was really hoping that was part of the DVD that came with Asymmetry. I really hope those surface at some point.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2014)

Some of you guys might like this cover:



And for good measure:


----------



## ForThisGift (Jun 5, 2014)

I thought they made the London Grammar cover sound as much like a Karnivool original as I could have imagined. It would have fit perfectly on the new album and even made me check out London Grammar, who are a pretty unique listen and have a VERY talented singer. 

Awesome job with We Are as well and two great performances as a whole.


----------



## estabon37 (Jun 6, 2014)

That acoustic version of 'We Are' makes me wonder why the hell I don't listen to the new album all the time. That was a fantastic performance.


----------



## fassaction (Jun 7, 2014)

estabon37 said:


> That acoustic version of 'We Are' makes me wonder why the hell I don't listen to the new album all the time. That was a fantastic performance.



It made me go back and REALLY listen to it, and not just the "sound awake" style songs, I didnt realize what I was missing. Great album, it just took me a little longer to latch on.


----------



## Double A (Jun 7, 2014)

I really wish this band would be faster at writing. Haha. First time I heard Asymmetry I hated it but at this point it is almost as good as Sound Awake to me. Sound Awake has Set Fire to the Hive though. i never got into Themata as it always sounded immature to me but their last two albums are truly mind blowing.


----------



## shanike (Jun 21, 2014)

on thursday night my band opened for Karnivool in Slovakia. we used a gopro Hero3 to record our set, and I forgot to remove the camera after we've finished.

the Karnivool tech mounted the same cam next to ours, and this is what we got 

Karnivool - Simple Boy STAGECAM - YouTube


----------



## russmuller (Jun 21, 2014)

I love the Vool. Such great artists, and really great guys too. I've yet to meet an Aussie I didn't like.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 24, 2015)

Saw them in Glasgow last night. SO good! Not seen them since 2007 so it was long overdue. The crowd were in good voices for singing along. Really good fun. I'll post the youtube vids I took of 3 songs at some point.

Monuments were supporting. Not keen on them at all. Pretty dull, terrible tone that made everything mush together, rather than blend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qk6_ae3dTg Here's someone else's video of All I Know. I have a couple more.


----------



## StraightUpAcoustic (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey guys - I’m a huge Karnivool fan and just created an acoustic instrumental version of “All I Know.” Just wanted to share if anyone is interested. Hope you enjoy it!


----------

